# And the Winner of the Best Backdrop Contest Is . . .



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool Lee, and very deserving winners. Of course, everyone was a winner for participating in the contest and seeing all the entries.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks Lee and thanks to all of you for your comments. Elizabeth was overwhelmed when she saw this thread. She deserves all of the credit. I sure know how to pick a bride.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulations to both winners. They certainly deserve it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners. Stellar artistry!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks lee. That’s fantastic. GATSME’s layout in Fort Washington was close to my home and I went to their open houses many times. It was sad when they got kicked out by their landlord. They basically had to destroy an incredible layout. Now that they own their own place in Rockledge, I’m looking forward to seeing their new layout when it is complete. I’ll let them know they won war bonnet brick number 2.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Congratulations, winners! Nice going! :appl:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulation to the winners!

Andre.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Congratulations! Well done! Fantastic backdrops. :appl:


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Excellent backdrops and well deserved. would like to see them in person. :appl:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

My Congratulations as well! Some incredible work there!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats! Looking forward to the next contest.
Don


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Nicely done and congrats.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Great work, Congratulations.
Dan:appl:


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Another great bit of fun, Lee. Thank you and very deserving picks.:thumbsup:


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

CONGAS to the winners way to go!!!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:

Seems like that Aurora has been following me in my Avatar?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2016)

And a good one at that, Laz.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations to the well deserving winners. Both backdrops were spectacular. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

Thanks Lee for holding the contest and supplying the prizes. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For the winners, I have just one question?

How well does your brick run?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

John, think cornerstone for the new addition.  That will be a conversation piece.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I still think the brick needs wheels.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lee - I sent you a few PMs.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Lehigh74 said:


> Lee - I sent you a few PMs.


only finally sent the bricks this morning. The guys at the UPS store all thought they were cool. I let the store wrap them and they were chuckling about it. The owner is into model trains a bit and got the whole warbonnet brick thing.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Lee Willis said:


> only finally sent the bricks this morning. The guys at the UPS store all thought they were cool. I let the store wrap them and they were chuckling about it. The owner is into model trains a bit and got the whole warbonnet brick thing.


Never did catch who got the "A" units and who got the "B"s?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2016)

All "A's" to my knowledge, but we will have to commission Lee to do a "B" unit as well. And for that matter, we will need another "A" to make a nice ABA combo.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would take a train guy to understand the significance of the Warbonnet Brick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

Only a train guy, John. But come to think of it, there may be some artists types out there that would love it (impression art )


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

I just hope the winners remember to NOT throw their bricks at the tv when the referees make a bad call against their team.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I still think the brick needs wheels.


The fine print left it up to the winner to add wheels for either 2 or 3 rail operation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

*"The fine print left it up to the winner to add wheels for either 2 or 3 rail operation." * 

3-Rail for sure.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Received the brick last Thursday. Thanks again Lee for the brick and for helping to make this a great forum. Here is my review of the warbonnet brick in case anyone missed it.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=110881


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

The "famous" brick arrived today. Certainly a keepsake and a wonderful conversation piece. I will post photos tomorrow of the Brick with the Grand Prize Winner. She got a big kick out of it.You can't go into the store and buy one of these babies.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The "famous" brick arrived today. Certainly a keepsake and a wonderful conversation piece. I will post photos tomorrow of the Brick with the Grand Prize Winner. She got a big kick out of it.You can't go into the store and buy one of these babies.


Now all you need is some brick cars to pull. I can see a future of "Brick" collectors, probable BTO only.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2016)

When Elizabeth opened the "Brick" box, she had an audience. Below Bailee is giving the special Sante Fe Brick a good go-over.

View attachment 259801


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wait a minute. You said you would post a picture of the winner with the brick. I don't think the pup was even around yet when the backdrop was painted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2016)

I will post a photo of Elizabeth and the Brick, but the photo I posted was too precious not to share. And yes the pups were not even a dream back when the backdrop was painted.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> When Elizabeth opened the "Brick" box, she had an audience. Below Bailee is giving the special Sante Fe Brick a good go-over.
> 
> View attachment 259801


That is a great pic. If I know pets, many times they will take ownership. Might have to put up a BRICK layout, and watch him nose it around.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2016)

*"If I know pets, many times they will take ownership."*

Got that right, Walter.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

*SF Brick at GATSME Lines in Rockledge, PA*

Warbonnet brick #2 has found its new home at the new home of GATSME Lines in Rockledge, PA. They are in the early stages of layout construction, but they do have some nice display cases…a great place for the brick.

http://rockledgemrm.org/gatsme/


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

Good choice, Lehigh. It deserves a lot of exposure.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Good choice, Lehigh. It deserves a lot of exposure.


Wasn't really a choice Brian. It was a GATSME backdrop from their previous layout that took second prize, so the brick belongs at their new layout.


----------

